
From Australia to Chile, a visualization of the distribution of wildfire smoke - ehnto
https://graphics.reuters.com/AUSTRALIA-BUSHFIRES-SMOK/0100B4W52R7/index.html
======
trox
From the article:

> As they have raged for months in Australia, the fires have pumped 400
> megatonnes of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere

That's crazy. For comparison, 400 megatonnes is roughly half of what Germany
emits in a whole year.[1]

[1] [https://www.cleanenergywire.org/news/germanys-
co2-emissions-...](https://www.cleanenergywire.org/news/germanys-
co2-emissions-set-fall-markedly-year-energy-use-declines)

